# Bild als Hintergrund nutzen.



## Aloa (29. August 2005)

Bonjour meine Freunde, ich bräuchte mal wieder Hilfe.

Ich habe ein Bild erstellt (klick) und versuch das Als Background für eine Page zu hinterlegen.

Das Bild ist 1024 x 768 und ich frage mich ob das nicht zu groß ist, denn wenn ich dieses in einem Browser öffne, dann zeigt der ein bisschen mehr als die hälfte an und ich muss runterscrollen. Ich möchte, dass das genau passt. Ich kann die größe jederzeit ändern. Aber halt nur vorher

Meine Frage ist, ob mir jemand dieses Bild in eine Page einbinden kann, so dass dort wo die leeren Felder sind, Inlineframes hinkommen können.

Ich danke im Vorraus


----------



## nero_85 (30. August 2005)

Versuch das Bild zu slicen! Dann kannst du die Bildteile in einer tabelle so einsetzen wie du sie brauchst!  und in den zellen wo die iframes hinkommen einfach das iframe einfügen!

oder hast du null ahnung von html!? dann versuch mal tutorials zu machen!   

cya


----------



## Aloa (2. September 2005)

und wie sollte ich das bild am besten slicen. also wo hin die eigenen Teile.

Und sollte ich das format bei 1024 x 768 lassen oder zu 800 x 600 machen?


----------



## Aloa (2. September 2005)

Wie auch immer ich hab das jetzt hinbekommen mit dem slicen. Habe aber vorsichtshalber das 800 x600 bild genommen.

hier konnte man die Seite sehen
Ich möchte nur noch, dass die ganzen Bilder in der Mitte angezeigt werden, da es optisch nicht gut rüberkommt. Und damit keine Rahmen entstehen soll der Hintergrund in #00BF00 sein.

Außerdem wenn ich versuche inlineframes zu erstellen dann geht das nicht weil er ein Bild ersetzten muss um einen Frame zu erstellen. Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## pamax (2. September 2005)

Hi,

 mach die Bilder in ein div und positionire das DIV mittig.
 Ein Div kann man mit css mittig machen.
 Hier der Code dazu:
 css-Datei

```
.test {
 	position:absolute;
 	left:50%;
 	margin-left:-400px;
 	width:800px; 
 }
```
 HTML-Datei:

```
<div class="test">
 //Inhalt hier
 </div>
```
 
 pMx


----------



## Aloa (3. September 2005)

Schade, dass ihr es mir nicht so gut erklären konnten.

Das fertig Produkt, könnt ihr hier sehen. Inlineframe ist auch drin.
http://schnipp


----------



## nero_85 (5. September 2005)

Das Hintergrundbild verändert die Postition wenn man den Browser verkleinert. Das heißt dass das ganze bei einer größeren bzw. kleineren Auflösung als dein PC hat falsch aussieht!

Versuch das ganze mit Tabellen und absoluten Größen!


----------

